# Anavar Dosage



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Im headn off to thailand in 4 weeks and could only get my hands on my VAR and clen today.

there asia pharma 10mgx100 and yabang clen 20mcg.

What do people recommend as its my first time taking anavar. I might try and get some winny too he has it there.

If i was going to be taking 50mg ed how do i spread this out during the day?

Any help appreciated and reps at the ready


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Done quite abit of research on var and it's going to be my next cycle. Anywhere between 40-80mg seems to be the sweetspot. As it's pretty pricey I'd be tempted to start at 40mg ED and work up. I'm going to do it for 7/8 weeks. I can't offer any first hand experience as the only AAS i have done is tbol but hope that helps.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ye im really looking forward to starting it, i hear the pumps are insane...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyones opinion on this is different mate, some say 50mg ED is fine but then some say its a waste don't do less than 70/80mg ED

I'm starting my first proper cycle soon and I'll be running 150mg ED ProChem Var along side 50/100mg ProChem Proviron ED for 8/10 weeks! 

I've ran Var at 60mg ED and had to knock the cycle on the head 11 days in :cursing: and in those 11 days I didn't notice much in the terms of effects! But 11 days on Var is too short to say weather or not it would of been enough at 60mg ED but I was only running it at 60mg ED while i was waiting for the rest of my Var to turn up and I was going to up it to 100mg+ anyway!

Var has only got a short half life so best to split the dose to keep bloods stable mate, So I would/was splitting it AM and PM every 12 hours!

I'm going to be splitting mine 50mg every 8 hours!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ok so you reckon take 25mg morning, 25mg evening? fcuk it im going to do 50mg ed and stack the clen and winny with that. any suggestions for the winny and clen? when should i start seeing the fx from the clen? my diet is already quite tight.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> ok so you reckon take 25mg morning, 25mg evening? fcuk it im going to do 50mg ed and stack the clen and winny with that. any suggestions for the winny and clen? when should i start seeing the fx from the clen? my diet is already quite tight.


Yeah :thumbup1:

As for the winny and clen I've had no experiance with them and haven't done enough research on them to feel confident giving advise really mate!

Clen- you need to tamper it up until you reach your tolerance level, some say don't go over 120mcg ED, cycle it two weeks on two weeks off unless you use 'ketotifen' to stop your receptors from down regulating!-

http://forums.steroid.com/archive/index.php/t-538.html

Winny- I'm not going to give you advise as I've not done enough research on it mate!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

P.S

You can get your ketotifen from here if your going to use it-

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=921&cat=0&page=1

:thumbup1:


----------



## harryblue (Oct 13, 2008)

rippedgreg said:


> Im headn off to thailand in 4 weeks and could only get my hands on my VAR and clen today.
> 
> there asia pharma 10mgx100 and yabang clen 20mcg.
> 
> ...


Is that you in your avatar?

Why do you want to use clen & var?

I would have thought with a physique like that you don't need to do much cutting...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

harryblue said:


> Is that you in your avatar?
> 
> Why do you want to use clen & var?
> 
> I would have thought with a physique like that you don't need to do much cutting...


That's what I thought but some people are never happy :whistling:


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

im at around 9% in that, around 8 now, want 6...


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Mate i wouldnt go any lower, your gonna be come very lethargic, tired, having got any stregnth because you have zero bf%. You look VERY lean in your avi mate, put on some size, then cut down. Not the other way around.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I've ran var a few times now and below 75mg I noticed sod all, at 100mg it was amazing. I really don't think you will feel or see much from 50mg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

